# Dead asassins?



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Three of my asassins died today. The only thing new is 1 1/2 ml of flourish excel each day for past three days in 16 gal. Could that be the cause? I added 3 ml to the 30 gal same days and no deaths.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Many months later ........ LOL


Some of my assasins in the 30 gal died within a day of the original post.

I am still wondering if excel is the culprit that killed my assasins. I have a huge bottle sitting aroung because I was afraid to ever use it again.

I stopped using it and have had no more assasin deaths. I've been waiting a long time for a response so I know for sure. Anyone heard of or know of this?


Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been putting Excel into my tanks (1 cap a week in my 10 gal and 2 capfuls every 2 days in my 22gal) and I haven't had assassins die yet. But that being said I haven't tried overdosing Excel. I've had one assassin snail die but I think it's because they ran out of proteins. I moved them into other tanks with more pests to eat and they're happier.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Nov 21, 2012)

do you over dose? is there copper in excel?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

no copper in excel. that would be awful as some people use excel on a daily basis.
i don't think 1 1/2 ml of excel is much in a 16gal at all.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Nope it's a half dose. Not one has died in either tank since i stopped the excel. Weird or what? There are tons of ramshorns, shrimp pellets etc.. for the assassins to eat as I tend to over feed.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Ive been using excel in all my tanks and have overdosed ive none dead and they are actually breeding but i have heard of sudden deaths before.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Where the sudden deaths in juncunction with excel, or just a wierd phenom?...


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

weird phenom......4 of my friends have this problem they have used excel and also stopped using excel to no avail....


----------

